

Ask HN: Using HN as a commenting engine? - BerislavLopac

Has anyone though of making a service that utilizes Hacker News as a commenting engine for a blog? E.g. as a plugin for Wordpress or something. The idea would be that all comments are visible and accessible from both places (the blog and the HN) at the same time.
======
mooism2
If this involves auto-submitting every blog post to HN, then please don't.

~~~
pdenya
This could involve auto-submitting every blog post to HN once it gets a
comment which might be slightly better.

Best case would be to check if the article has been submitted to HN and if not
default to the blog's own commenting system.

------
markkat
You could potentially use <http://hubski.com> as a blog, which is built on top
of news.arc, and thus, has a similar commenting engine. It allows for richer
content, like embedded videos and pictures. But no nice url...

A few people submit their blog posts to hubski. Since people don't share
feeds, it's not frowned upon.

